# Help identify a knife



## s0real (Dec 28, 2016)

Good day everyone. i have been trying to find out what kind of knife used in the first half of the Hiroyuki Terada video.

https://youtu.be/RjWkO9A-Ckk

the knife used has a really narrow tip and i just thought it might be a custom. anyone can tell me what kind of knife this is and whether its possible to get it anywhere? cheers.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 28, 2016)

Here is a video about the knives he uses... (minonokuni)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Glv104HvIKk


----------



## s0real (Dec 28, 2016)

@bkultra hi thanks for the video but i think that is the new set of knife he uses, correct me if i'm wrong. the particular knife in question has a really narrow shape with a sharp tip. it is not listed as any knives that Minonokuni have.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 28, 2016)

You appear to be correct, I know he states he recently switched knife brands. Have you considered posting your question to him on the YouTube video you linked, it appears he answers many of the questions directly


----------



## s0real (Dec 29, 2016)

yes i have and i think a lot of other people have been asking the same question as well. i thought i might finally find an answer here.


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 29, 2016)

that looks like a petty that he's sharpend the sh*t out of.

with the tip, possibly a garasuki also sharpend past recognition?


----------



## s0real (Dec 31, 2016)

yeah, that's what i thought, it does look like it has honesuki tip. what are some thought on having honesuki as a multi purpose knife? will it do well? i really want to have a multi purpose with a pointy tip. if anyone has any suggestion feel free to add in. thanks


----------



## Mute-on (Jan 1, 2017)

Sounds like you want a line knife - basically a 210-220 Suji with enough height for knuckle clearance. A taller 180 petty works too.

I use a 180 Gyuto in that way 

Cheers

J


----------



## s0real (Jan 1, 2017)

Mute-on said:


> Sounds like you want a line knife - basically a 210-220 Suji with enough height for knuckle clearance. A taller 180 petty works too.
> 
> I use a 180 Gyuto in that way
> 
> ...



Do you happen to know the exact name of the knife or any maker that have those knives? Mind giving some examples? Thanks


----------



## tienowen (Jan 1, 2017)

He using Kikuichi suji and Masahiro gyuto for his knife. I think gold verson suji and knife merchant.


----------



## s0real (Jan 1, 2017)

tienowen said:


> He using Kikuichi suji and Masahiro gyuto for his knife. I think gold verson suji and knife merchant.



Wow the kikuichi suji gold does look like the knife he is using only much thinner probably due to sharpening. You are the man!!


----------



## Mute-on (Jan 1, 2017)

s0real said:


> Do you happen to know the exact name of the knife or any maker that have those knives? Mind giving some examples? Thanks



Dave is selling one, here ... 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/30691-Ealy-Line-Knife

J


----------



## tienowen (Jan 1, 2017)

s0real said:


> Wow the kikuichi suji gold does look like the knife he is using only much thinner probably due to sharpening. You are the man!!


You welcome, glad I can help out. He had another video about his knife
[video=youtube;t39rhQs6Hqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t39rhQs6Hqc[/video]


----------

